# Sigma 23.16 und Datacenter: Kommunikationsproblem



## FendiMan (5. Mai 2018)

Wenn ich den 23.16 mit dem Datacenter synchronisiere, wird für die aktuelle Tour immer ein falsches Datum - nämlich das der letzten Tour - übertragen.
Das betrifft das Datacenter am PC und auch die App am Smartphone (per NFC).

Wieso?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (7. Mai 2018)

Sehr geehrter Herr FendiMan,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Führen Sie bitte vor Fahrtbeginn, einen "Tourdaten Reset" durch, damit sich der BC 23.16 STS die aktuelle Uhrzeit sowie das Datum aus dem internen Speicher abrufen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FendiMan (7. Mai 2018)

Das mache ich immer.
Trotzdem übernimmt das Datacenter nicht das richtige Datum.
Es ist auch egal, ob ich nach der Tour vor dem Synchronisieren einen Tourdaten-Reset mache oder nicht.

Ergänzung:
Am Sonntag eine Radtour gefahren, Synchronisierung wie oben beschreiben.
Am Montag eine Tour gefahren, dieses mal hat das Datum gestimmt, aber die Zeit nicht, da wurde 00:30 angegeben - richtig wäre 21:20 gewesen.
00:30 war anscheinend die Zeit, als ich den 23.16 vom PC entfernt habe.


----------



## FendiMan (10. Mai 2018)

@SIGMA-Support:
Keine Idee, was da schuld ist?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (11. Mai 2018)

Sehr geehrter Herr FendiMan,

prüfen Sie bitte auf Ihrem BC 23.16 STS unter dem Reiter "Aktivitäten", ob das Datum als auch die Uhrzeit ebenfalls mit falschen Werten angezeigt werden.
Teilen Sie uns außerdem bitte noch mit, welche Data Center Version Sie nutzen.


----------



## FendiMan (11. Mai 2018)

Datacenter ist aktuell, Version 5.4.8.
Die Aktivitäten habe ich gerade am 23.16 gelöscht, darum kann ich jetzt nicht nachschauen, erst nach der nächsten Tour.

Kann es sein, das hier der gleiche oder ein ähnlicher Fehler vorliegt, wie der Rox 9 mit dem Datacenter hat?
Wenn man Daten auf den Rox spielt muss man ja den Rox kurz vom Dock entfernen, damit die Uhrzeit nicht stehen bleibt.
Ich habe den 23.16 nach der letzten Tour gestern (und Abgleichen der Gesamtwerte) einmal kurz vom Dock entfernt.


----------



## FendiMan (20. Mai 2018)

Soooo....
Letzten Mittwoch (16.5.) eine Tour gemacht, da hat alles gestimmt. Wie oben geschrieben, habe ich vor dieser Tour den Sigma so wie den Rox nach dem Abgleichen der Gesamtwerte behandelt, also nach dem Abgleichen kurz vom PC getrennt und wieder verbunden.
Nach der Tour am Mittwoch habe ich das nicht gemacht, und die Tour gestern, Samstag, wurde wieder mit dem Datum vom Mittwoch übertragen.

Wie kann es sein, das so ein Fehler der Rox-Reihe auch den 23.16 betrifft?
Das kann ja dann kein Hardwareproblem sein, sonder ein Fehler des Datacenters!
Beim Rox wurde ja dann als "Fehlerbehebung" ein Hinweis im Datacenter eingeblendet, das man eben den Rox kurz vom PC trennen und wieder verbinden soll.
Was kommt jetzt als Fehlerbehebung?
Wieder sowas oder wird jetzt endlich der richtige Fehler gesucht?


----------



## rabobo (22. Mai 2018)

Bei mir tritt das nicht auf.. Ich resete meinen 23.16 immer vor der Tour! Nicht danach.


----------



## FendiMan (23. Mai 2018)

Ich will ja nicht auf den Reset vergessen und dann eine zusammengestückelte Tour von mehreren Tagen haben, sondern jede einzeln, darum mache ich den Reset immer nach einer Tour.
In der Bedienungsanleitung steht nicht, das man wegen einem korrekten Datum vor einer Tour reseten soll, sondern man soll nach einer Tour einen Reset machen (Seite 77).
Ich werde das aber demnächst probieren, ob das wirklich schuld ist.
Auf alle Fälle ist das ein Fehler und gehört behoben.
Wozu gibt es die Möglichkeit, mit dem Datacenter ein Firmwareupdate des 23.16 zu machen.


----------



## rabobo (23. Mai 2018)

So wie ich das sehe setzt der sigma den Startzeitpunkt einer Tour immer auf den resetzeitpunkt.. 
Hatte die Probleme auch anfangs.. Seit dem ich immer vor dem Start resete, passt das Datum und die Uhrzeit.


----------



## rabobo (23. Mai 2018)

Hi was sagt denn der sigma support hierzu? Denke mal das mit gelesen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FendiMan (23. Mai 2018)

Sigma Support hat ja oben schon was geschrieben, per PN ist nur noch der Hinweis auf den Reset vor der Tour gekommen.

Das bringt mich gleich zum Nächsten:
Heute eine Tour gemacht, vorher schön brav einen Reset gemacht, und auch danach - und was zeigt das Datacenter und die App am Handy an:
Das Datum von gestern.
Natürlich stimmt das Datum im 23.16, und dort stehen die Aktivitäten auch mit dem falschen Datum drinnen.


----------



## rabobo (24. Mai 2018)

Evtl. Stört er sich ja an dem reset nach der Tour.. Mach  den test und fahre 2 Tage hinter einander mit jeweils 1 reset nur vor der Tour.


----------



## FendiMan (24. Mai 2018)

Sigma sollte doch wissen, was sie in ihre Bedienungsanleitungen schreiben.
Aber ich werde es bei den nächsten Touren probieren.


----------



## FendiMan (1. Juni 2018)

So, nach der Tour am Montag nicht resetet, erst vor der Tour am Mittwoch.
Dieses Mal hat das Datum gestimmt.
@Sigma:
Warum macht der 23.16 Fehler, wenn man sich an die Bedienungsanleitung hält?


----------



## FendiMan (5. Juni 2018)

Auch am Sonntag wieder nur vor der Tour einen Reset gemacht und das Datum hat wieder gestimmt.
@rabobo:
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## rabobo (6. Juni 2018)

Gern geschehen. Schön das ich weiter helfen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FendiMan (13. September 2018)

@*SIGMA-Support:*
Wird der Fehler mit einem Update behoben?

Wenn man direkt nach einer Tour den 23.16 zurücksetzt, stimmt bei der nächsten Tour das Datum nicht.
Wenn man zwischendurch einmal alle Touren des 23.16 löscht, nützt auch das Zurückstellen vor einer Tour nichts, das Datum stimmt dann trotzdem nicht.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (18. September 2018)

Hallo @FendiMan ,

entschuldige die verzögerte Antwort. 

Das Tourdatum wird immer mit einem Reset neu geschrieben. Daher muss/sollte man vor jeder Tour ein Reset durchführen, damit das korrekte Datum gesetzt wird. Sollte man das mal vergessen haben, hat man im DATA CENTER die Möglichkeit das Datum nachträglich zu ändern.
Dies wurde so umgesetzt, damit der Nutzer frei entscheiden kann wann er das Startdatum setzen möchte (z. B. bei einer Mehrtagestour). 

Ich hoffe wir konnten Dir damit weiterhelfen.

Beste Grüße,
SIGMA SUPPORT - TEAM


----------



## FendiMan (1. Oktober 2018)

Nein, weil ihre Angaben nicht stimmen.
Die Bedienungsanleitung stimmt nicht, dort steht, das man einen Reset direkt nach der Tour machen soll, was zum falschen Datum führt.

Wie schon geschrieben, wenn man alle Touren löscht, hat man danach immer das falsche Datum.
Hier sollte ein Update für den 23.16 entwickelt werden, ohne diese Fehlern.
Ja, man kann im Datacenter das Datum ändern, man muss aber dann immer auch die Zeit ändern, auch diese stimmt nicht.
Warum hat das beim Rox 9.1 immer geklappt?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (9. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

vor jeder Tour muss ein Tour Reset durchgeführt werden, dann wird das richtige Datum gesetzt.

Sollte dies einmal vergessen werden, kann man das Datum manuell im DATACENTER ändern.

Viele Grüße

Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## FendiMan (11. Oktober 2018)

Eure Antwort ändert nichts daran, das die Bedienungsanleitung falsch ist.
Und, wie schon geschrieben, wenn ich heute alle Touren im Rox lösche und zwei Tage später fahre, stimmt das Datum und die Uhrzeit der gefahrenen Tour nicht, auch wenn ich vor dieser Tour einen Reset mache.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (12. Oktober 2018)

Hallo @FendiMan 

die Bedienungsanleitung stimmt schon. Es soll ein Tourdaten Reset vor einer neuen Tour durchgeführt werden.
Dann wird der Cache gelöscht und das Datum und Uhrzeit richtig hinterlegt.
Ob dies direkt nach einer gefahrenen Tour, oder direkt vor einer neuen Tour geschieht ist hier nicht relevant.

Der ROX 9.0 und BC 23.16 sind zwei Grundsätzlich verschiedene Geräte.

Wir wünschen dir ein schönes Wochenende.

Viele Grüße
Dein SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## FendiMan (14. Oktober 2018)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 15531419"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @FendiMan
> 
> die Bedienungsanleitung stimmt schon. Es soll ein Tourdaten Reset vor einer neuen Tour durchgeführt werden.
> ...
> Ob dies direkt nach einer gefahrenen Tour, oder direkt vor einer neuen Tour geschieht ist hier nicht relevant.


Anscheinend ist das Problem noch immer nicht angekommen:
Wenn ich direkt *nach* einer Tour einen Reset mache, stimmt bei der nächsten Tour - die ich zB am nächsten Tag mache - das Datum und die Uhrzeit nicht - es wird das Datum und die Uhrzeit der letzten Tour gespeichert.
Ein weiterer Reset direkt vor der nächsten Tour ändert daran nichts. 
Mache ich den Reset direkt *vor* einer Tour, stimmt das Datum und die Uhrzeit.
Somit ist die Bedienungsanleitung falsch.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. November 2018)

Auch wenn das kein Trost ist: mein VDO M6.1 hat das gleiche Problem mit dem Datum. Werde jetzt die hier vorgeschlagene Lösung (erst VOR der Tour löschen) probieren, schaumermal, ob es beim VDO hilft ...

Interessant ist allerdings, dass ein zweiter Reset nichts bringt. Da sollte das Datum doch erneut abgerufen werden??? Die Antworten von @SIGMA-Support finde ich übrigens als *Nichtbetroffene* schon lustig .


----------



## FendiMan (20. Dezember 2018)

Lustig, na ja.... 
Wenn Sigma Probleme hat, ein eindeutiges Problem des 23.16 nachzuvollziehen, ist das eigentlich ein Armutszeugnis für die Firma.


----------



## Bastebft (12. Mai 2020)

Der Fehler tritt leider immer noch auf. Ich finde, ein Reset sollte ein Reset sein, egal, ob er einmal oder zweimal durchgeführt wird. Dass Sigma das nicht geregelt bekommt, ist wirklich ein Armutszeugnis für Sigma. Offensichtlich glaubt man, sich das leisten zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIGMA-Support (20. Mai 2020)

Hallo @FendiMan @Bastebft,

vielen Dank für eure Nachricht.

Wir möchten euch bitten den Tourdaten Reset erst dann durchzuführen, wenn Ihr eine neue Tour starten möchtet.

Solltet Ihr nach der Trainingseinheit ein Tourdaten Reset durchführen, so wird zum Zeitpunkt des Resets das Datum als auch die Uhrzeit im BC 23.16 STS hinterlegt.

Beachtet bitte, dass nur ein Tourdaten Reset durchgeführt werden kann, wenn Datensätze auf dem Gerät vorhanden sind.

Viele Grüße

Euer SIGMA Sport Team.


----------



## FendiMan (21. Mai 2020)

Warum wird die Bedienungsanleitung nicht angepasst?
Da steht nach wie vor, das ein Reset nach einer Tour gemacht werden soll.


----------



## Steirerherz (28. Juni 2020)

Hallo, ich schließe mich der Meinung von "FendiMan" an und sehe es auch als eindeutigen Fehler von Sigma.

Die Argumentation von Mehrtagestouren ist etwas seltsam da sicherlich der Hauptanteil der Touren Eintagestouren sind! Wenn schon Mehrtagestour dann kann ich das Datum ja anpassen. 
Und wann ich resete sollte auch egal sein, ich resete lieber gleich um dann nicht darauf zu vergessen. Wundert mich schon etwas das so etwas bei den heutigen Programmierern noch passieren kann....
Fakt ist einfach das das Datum nicht mit der Tour übereinstimmt!

Aber mit diesem kleinen Makel muss man wohl leben, vielleicht gibt es ja mal ein Nachfolgemodell wo auch das verbessert wird...


----------



## SIGMA-Support (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

für die Darstellung des korrekten Datums einer Tour muss unmittelbar vor dieser Tour ein Reset erfolgen, der Reset dient als Startzeitpunkt für die nun folgende Tour.

Anders als bei GPS Fahrradcomputern muss eine Tour nicht gestartet und gestoppt werden. Bei dem BC 23.16 wird mit dem Ausführen des Resets ein Zeitstempel gesetzt. Die anschließend gefahrene Distanz wird immer zu dem vorangegangenen Zeitstempel hinzugefügt. Erst mit dem nächsten Reset wird ein neuer Zeitstempel für die dann folgende Tour gesetzt.

Wird ein Reset durchgeführt obwohl der Tagestreckenzähler (Trip Dist) noch 0,00km anzeigt, wird kein neuer Zeitstempel gesetzt. Eine Minimaldistanz von 0,01km ist nötig, um bei einem Reset auch einen neuen Zeitstempel zu setzen.

Viele Grüße,
SIGMA SPORT Team


----------

